# 1973 J.D. 110 wont start..... HELP!



## 97blazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Hello all im new to the forum and i cant get my mower to make a sound! I turned the key, nothing, check the battery cables and inspect the wires and i see nothing. My battery is low (8 volts) but shouldnt i hear something? Thanks, Kane


----------



## submoa (Jun 13, 2009)

*wont start try this*

put on charger or jumper cables. make sure pto switch off (has starting circuit disable while on) make sure in neutral (starting disable in gear)sit in seat while trying to start( another starting disable switch ) I have a old 111 am sure its similar, mine has those three saftey switches and wont do anything if any one of the three are not how there supposed to be . Good luck , Ed


----------



## 97blazer (Jun 14, 2009)

thankyou mine has a replace ment seat so maybe the switch has fallen off


----------



## 97blazer (Jun 14, 2009)

I tried all of that but it still didn't make a noise. Should i bring it to a lawn mower repair shop?


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

8 volts might not be enough to even get that 'click', but I'm not sure. I think I'd try jumping it off if you don't have a charger.
Oh yea, and make sure the cable/battery connectors, and all other contact points are clean where they make contact. 


BTW, welcome to the forum, and GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## 97blazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks, but Ill try jumping it off my truck tomorrow. right now its sitting on stands getting some new front tires. One of them have 4 nails and 7 plugs in it lol. I'm also going to restore it soon. But im on a highschool budget  which makes it harder. Thanks for the reply's!


----------



## 97blazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Ok i got it where the starter will work but im getting no spark. I think its the coil because it is dented in.


----------

